# LOL. I just came across this... JPM Gets Married



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Colombian Formula One driver Juan Pablo Montoya (second from right) and his new wife Connie Freydell leave San Toribio church in Cartagena, Bolivar province, after their wedding, October 26, 2002. REUTERS/Handout


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nice suit, but the shoes need some work!

Go McLaren ...

Patrick


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *Nice suit, but the shoes need some work!
> 
> Go McLaren ...
> 
> Patrick *


'Nice suit?' He looks like a waiter at a 'Chinese' restaurant or something.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *'Nice suit?' He looks like a waiter at a 'Chinese' restaurant or something. *


That was a tongue in cheek comment ...

He looks like a drug dealer. Oh, he is Colombian. 

Patrick


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i love the parenthetical.... (second from right) hahaha


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Please enlighten me. What is funny about this?


----------

